# Does your cat have a favorite person?



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Does your cat have a special bond with just one person? Or does he/she have equally strong bonds with everyone in the home?


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

My cat LOVES people. He comes running when total strangers come to visit...and rubs all over them. He reaches up with both paws on their legs ...at which point you gotta remind him he has sharp thingies there! (He's usually pretty careful with his claws). He loves my boyfriend and spends time laying with him, etc.

However, my cat has a special bond with only me. Of course, he's been with me since kittenhood...I have been the only constant in his life. He waits for me in the window every day. He jumps up, puts his paws on my chest, and rubs his face all over me. He "holds" my finger with his claws very gently. He sleeps above me all night when I let him. He wakes me up by putting his face against my head and purring loudly...and slowly sinking down HARD onto my face lol. He gives me "headbutts" (my boyfriend calls them "headbutts of love"). 

Buzzy is my baby  He is ...well... a part of me. We've been through EVERYthing together. He has lived in 4 different homes (my dad's, my mom's, w/ a roommate, and now w/ me and boyfriend) and left people behind at all of them. Only I have always been with him. Therefore, our bond is particularly deep.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm his favorite person but he'll sit and keep people company when they don't want him near them a.k.a. annoy cat haters.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha was rather indifferent to anyone but me, she'd let them pet her 
royal beastliness but she was Daddy's little girl.
Chiquita was a stray we adopted and since my ex left and abandon her she won't tolerate anybody else, when someone comes over she hides and want to go out side, if she gets outside she won't come back in until she's sure there gone.
Since Samantha passed I've try to help her, I had an inspector come over to check the new furnace and while she hid I wouldn't let her out and when he left I called her out and reassured her that everything was okay.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze is terrified of strangers so he only likes a few select people. It takes him a long time to warm up to someone. 

Blacky likes me best. She also likes my dad but views him more as her feeder. Everyone else se either ignores or doesn't like. Outside she had no interest in approaching strangers, she won't let them get close to her.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ella ignores all people equally. If you go to her without running or yelling, she'll accept some loving no matter who you are. I think she likes me the best cause I saved her from the pound and feed her, but she doesnt show it particularly. I trust her opinion of me though 

Sully loves anyone and everyone. I've seen him race across the room and jump in new people's lap like he's loved them for always but hasnt seen them in a while. He lays on the ground for kids of all ages to love him or poke him. For a week or so I thought he had bonded to my husband like no other (and boy was I jealous lol) but then we realized it was because my hubby was feeling a little under the weather and was warmer than everyone else in February. Once the fever was gone he liked everyone else again.

Jack is 9 weeks old. He's fond of anything moves, breathing or not. He does however sleep just a tad closer to me and sit on my lap atleast half the time (between the two of us lol) so I'm thinking he loves me best  

If you can't tell, Hubby and I often do the "The cat likes me more" fight haha.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cassie was quite bonded to me. Cherry is too. She seemed to trust me the most, the first day we got her she was already rolling around and exposing her belly, but only when with me. She's fine with the other people in my house, but she likes me the best.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My husband is Sasha's "mate for life" LOL
She loves all people and is extremely loving and friendly with everyone but anyone who knows her knows my husband is her special person.
He actually picked her out at the animal shelter. We were there donating a few items and it was love at first sight for him hehe
She was a bit skittish the first few weeks we had her but would leap in his arms to sleep. Eleven years later she still wiggles her body under his head while he is sleeping. She grooms him while he is sleeping as well. Funny as heck for him to wake up with his hair standing on end with cat slobber in it!!
We have affectionately dubbed it the Sasha-do HA HA

Don't get me wrong, she knows I am the keeper of the food and follows me during the day while my hubby is at work. The moment he walks through the door however I am nothing but dirt as all her attention goes to him... gee now that I think about it I feel kind of used lol


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are pretty much the only people my cat is comfortable around. He hates strangers and always hides under the covers when they visit. Normally, he warms up to female strangers much faster than male strangers. But once he knows a stranger isn't going to eat him up, he's all over them looking for pets and rubs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow will run to greet all visitors (except the ex husband) and if they stay awhile they get attention but when he's done with them he comes right back to his momma for cuddles and to lay with me wherever I'm sitting.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*She loves my husband!!!*

Danna (my cat) is terrified of strangers. At my house it is only my husband and I, but her bond with my husband is stronger and she prefers him than me. She only pays attention to me when he is not around but as soon as the door opens and he comes home she ignores me the whole time She follows him everywhere. To me that is strange because I am the one that feeds her, clean her, clean her litter box all the things I do for her but my husband is her favorite person. She for sure is daddy's little girl!!!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo loves us both, but he is especially fond of me. I'm not sure if it's because I am the "giver of food" most of the time, or if it's because I have more patience for his craziness than my boyfriend does, but he will always be all over me when we get home for work. And he tries to sit in my lap when I am working at my desk, despite the fact that he is too big, and my boyfriend's lap is far more size-appropriate and comfortable for him.

Athena likes us both equally I think...at different times. She prefers my boyfriend's lap (again, I am tiny and apparently do not have a sufficient amount of comfortable lap-space) but she sleeps next to me at night usually, and will approach either of us for attention regularly during the day.

I think her "favorite" is whomever will play with her or give her the most comfortable sleeping spot at any given moment.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

saitenyo~ that might be a more accurate description. Its all very situational. 
If I am laying on the couch watching a movie or curled up reading a book she loves sleeping in the crook behind my bent knees. If daddy is busy doing something she is quick to go to my daughter for love. My daughter is a huge sucker when it comes to Sasha hahahah she is a member of the family and like all members of the family she has different and unique relationships with each one of us. Cats are complicated little critters with their social behavior. 
I do think my husband bears a very special place in her heart but there is nobody I have ever met that Sasha didn't quickly take to. If its an empty lap it won't be for long regardless of who you are lolol


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Tufty will go to both me & the hubby for attention but will use his claws on the hubby. Bentley shares his attention between the two of us. Methos likes the hubby for petting but will come to me for lapnaps. PuddyWoW talks to the hubby & follows him around but I've got the momshelf for napping and am the target for snackbegging plus the sucky moments. Sasquatch targets the person closest to him. Pixel is strictly my hubbys and I'm pondscum fit only to clean his litterbox.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Niles is very friendly with everybody, but he has a special bond with me.


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

Romeo favors me. He is my baby! Elfie favors me. Eggnog likes my husband, kind of, she doesn't really like anyone. lol And Ellie goes back and forth on whoever annoys her the least.


----------

